# can by rabbit eat millets seeds as an occasional treat?



## heatherv (Dec 9, 2015)

I bought them from petco. healthy select. 21% fiber 1% fat. 
My vet said don't give a rabbit seeds they're to fatty (but this is also not a rabbit vet per se) My husband said don't give them as a treat because the vet said no. But I wanted a second opinion from here. Also I want figure how many grams vs just percent...


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah I would say no.....
A better treat is a small toonie sized piece of carrot or apple.


----------



## Preitler (Dec 14, 2015)

1% Fat? Cant get lower than that. But there sure is a lot of starch and calories from that. I don't think this would be any problem as a rare treat in small amounts, as a very special reward. Apple, carrot, banana are nice treats too. Just keep an eye on your bunnies weight, a* small* tasty morsel now and than wont hurt.


----------

